# Screaming



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What is the general opinion on screaming? Is it just to ignore it? Dooby has started screaming at the birds outside, now apart from sitting in the gloom all day with the curtains closed, there's not a lot I can do about it. Every time he has screamed so far, I've tried to distract him, but I don't know if I should be doing that or ignoring him. So, what's the opinion please.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah yes the lovely screaming Ollie does that as well  the bad part about him is when he starts he gets the other going as well :blink: Ollie does it when he wants attention so I choose to ignore it and reward him when he is quiet now with Dooby I am not sure what the rule on that is if it would be the same do you think he is screaming to get the birds attention or is he afraid of them ? I don't know just some thoughts, I don't know if I would distract him every time Dooby is one smarty pants and he might get it in his head if every time I scream mom will come and give me all this attention...lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's kind of what I was thinking Laura, that I would be rewarding him for screaming. It's really hard to just ignore it though. He only started it yesterday but boy oh boy what a day we had!! We were please to go out and listen to some live music last night at a gig, it somehow seemed quieter!! I've had to take his bell away from him because he's become really obsessive over that, so much so that he got "over friendly" with the perch!! I gave him another couple of toys but the same thing is happening. Now obviously I don't want to strip his cage bare etc. I just think he sees the birds and is screaming for a mate. Unfortunately there is nowhere else that I can put his cage, unless I put him downstairs, but then he will be on his own too much. I think I'm just going to have to play this one by ear.........if I still have any left.....and see how it goes. Before anybody suggests getting him a friend.........NO WAY!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL.... for the record I was not going to suggest getting him a friend, I don't want my head bitten off  I would say if it continues maybe move the cage as a LAST resort but hopefully its just a hormonal phase he is going through and it will pass, I feel for you I know how loud it can be and its very hard to ignore sometimes :blink:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would try to ignore it as well. Sometimes when Spike is being loud I will say something well Iam near him but I won't look at him and when he copies me I will give him attention. Iam sure it is just hormones or he wants the birds outside to get off his lawn


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It doesn't sound like he's screaming for attention, it seems like he's screaming in a contact call way. If this is the case then it won't hurt to call out "hey Dooby, watcha doing?" from wherever you are. I've been doing that with Gracie when she screams after hearing someone walk up the hallway, and it settles her down much faster than ignoring her.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i must agree with bea i do that with bopper and stretch they settle right down


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, now, that could make sense Bea. Although he does it whilst we are in the room as well, so would it be that he is trying to "contact" the birds outside?

I'm just so pleased we didn't get a Macaw!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's what i was thinking, my guys call when they can hear their big cockatoo cousins outside my bedroom. Try just saying something to him when he does it and see if he settles down. Sometimes i have to respond to Gracie a few times before she's satisfied and stops calling. 

Someone made a post on screaming on another forum which made me try it, and she said tiels are often like:

"Hey, where are you"
"I'm here, it's ok"
"Ok, good. Where are you now"
"I'm still here, don't worry"
"Phew, how about now"
:rofl:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes!!! I love it. I'll give it a try.


----------



## SunnyCockatiel (May 26, 2008)

UGH! I am so glad this post is here. I had a lady purchase a bird from me who wants to bring him back after 1 WEEK! Because he is screaming! I don't do refunds unless the bird has a genetic disease and only after 7 days! I urge them to get the bird checked out. After all of the research, she needs to give him more time. I told her I would allow this out of fairness but it's a pain in the butt. It's stressful for a bird to go back and forth from places. Annoying! The poor bird is in a new place and she expects him to just plop in and be fine! UGH! Pet store said to give him at least 3 weeks. She e-mailed me this morning complaining. I guess he will come back home. He didn't do that so much with me, but he was with 7 other baby birds and was just so good for me. I hope it's not like this with every purchase. It's a pain.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats to bad that he is coming back, how old was he? is she sure that he is screaming some birds regress when they go to there new homes they refuse to eat and have to be hand feed again I had that happen and let me tell you they can get pretty loud when they are begging, is this her first bird maybe she is not aware of things to look out for.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would ask her if it sounds like a static radio noise. Spike did his Static cry for around a month  Before he stopped. It is better she gives him back to you though if she has too, other than some other person you can't check up on.


----------



## SunnyCockatiel (May 26, 2008)

This is true... BUT, I think she wants a refund, and I have a contract that says only genetic diseases. She got a bird previously but when she brought it home in her hands the bird flew away with a gust of wind. They were devastated. It was for her son. I think there is no way getting around this one. I think she has given up. It's a shame. He is beautiful. They named him Franky. 

I told her that I would give her a credit she can use in a month's time to come back and get another one if she wanted to. I think that is only fair. Mine do it all the time when they see me. BUT, as soon as I hold them and give them love, they STOP. So, I don't understand. Peekachu (Franky), was held more than the others... I have so many now I have to set aside time to hold and play with them along with family, and my company business!!! Busy woman, so I am trying to give them 1-on-1 time.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike was the opposite, he would do his static cry out of the cage but when he was put back in his cage he would stop :wacko:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Jaime I had the same thing with Lee when he was out and saw me he would just beg and beg constantly even on my shoulder in my ear  but in the cage he was fine


----------



## SunnyCockatiel (May 26, 2008)

*Annoyed*

She is bringing him back. Don't know if she wants a refund, but I am beyond annoyed. I put so much work into the bird and for her to only give it 7 days is ridiculous. She took the other bird back when it was younger too - I should have seen the relationship... She "couldn't" take hand feeding it and gave it back to the owner and went to pick it up later.

UGH. Part of me wants to give a refund, but part of me wants to stick to the contract she read. 

No refunds if the birds' health is fine! I can't take people who wally back and forth on whether they want to invest in a pet. 

UGH.

Major-Annoyed,
Lisa


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That is extremely frustrating. If someone doesn't realise that birds make NOISE they aren't cut out to be a bird owner. Maybe you could suggest she join here and we could help her with the screaming, although i find it hard to believe it's anything more than the baby static cry or normal contact calling.


----------



## SunnyCockatiel (May 26, 2008)

Ha! I don't want her to join here, are you crazy? I don't want her to see me complaining. I mean, I complain, but I wouldn't want to hurt her feelings. I just won't sell to her again. She came by yesterday and brought his cage, food, supplies and everything. She was sad to see him go. Since he's been here, he hasn't complained ONCE. I put him in his special cage with Piper. Long time friend... I think he just missed his friends? Is that possible? I e-mailed her and told her. She didn't want a refund. My daughter Hayley is so happy he is home. We've renamed him Frankie. So, it turned out okay even though it looked as if it was going to go "left." She gave me a $200.00 cage!!! Can you believe it? 

They had a bad experience before Frankie, so they shouldn't have gotten a bird so quickly after that happened. She said that. Too bad though, Frankie is just amazing. So cuddly and non-avoiding. Just wants to be talked to and spend time with you.

No biggie. Will have lots of that here!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its very possible for them to miss there friends, cockatiels are very social birds and really do like each others company, with my Lee and Minnie if they can't see each other all they do is call and call constantly, they will go on forever and they get very loud till there together again.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You could be right with him just missing his friends. If he had one special friend in particular it would've been more upsetting. I know my rehome Gracie screamed for days and days for her old owner (which as an only bird, he was her flock).


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He may have just missed his friends, Earl shouts for Little Bill (budgie) to come and sit by him, until he does. It is a shame he had to come home, but at least he is with his friends again, and his friends might have missed him aswell!


----------



## SunnyCockatiel (May 26, 2008)

*HELP - My Gabby is just TOO SCREAMY*

I am going nuts. 
I have one little bird over a month now who screams every time she sees me! It's driving me nuts and I don't even dare to go and sell her because it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ANNOYING!

Help!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

If its just over a month are you sure its screaming, could be begging for food? baby tiels will do this alot and it can get very loud when they do it :wacko: some do it for weeks even after there weaned. If its not begging and just actually screaming its probably looking for attention I have a one that does that and then he gets the others going have you tried a special call/whistle or a word that you can say to her so she knows your there and your ok, other then that I just ignore the behaviour and when it stops I go and praise and give them attention.


----------



## SunnyCockatiel (May 26, 2008)

Yes, that was my thought too. I have kids, so if there is something you DON'T want them to do, you ignore it. So, I am ignoring it. I think he just wants attention, personally. He's a stinker. PLUS, pig. He loves to eat. I weighed him this morning and he is 2.5 ounces. He is fat for his age over a month old now. All he wants to do is eat. I tricked him with weaning seeds today. LOL. It was hilarious!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He sounds like he is begging to be fed, Spike did his static cry for around a month after I got him and it was really loud.


----------



## LordCheeky (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm in no position to give advice as a brand new Cockatiel companion, but my bird screams at the Ravens outside because they have the loudest call. It's either a warning scream or touching base. If he gets too loud and it gets too obsessive (or I have to work) I carefully and quietly put a cover on the cage until he stops. The MOMENT he stops, I lift the sheet up. If he starts again, I do the same thing. After 3 or 4 times, he realizes if he screams, I cover the cage and he stops. I got this tip from a PetSmart employee in the bird section and it works!


----------

